# Postfix To: shows as undisclosed-recipients?



## roacha (Jun 13, 2008)

Hey guys,

I have a dedicated server where I am running Postfix just to relay mail to a smtp server. Whenever I send test emails using Postfix the TO addresses shows as:

"undisclosed-recipients"

I see when I review my maillog where the outgoing email address is not recognized.

Jun 11 21:09:57 big1 postfix/smtpd[8098]: >>> CHECKING RECIPIENT MAPS <<<
Jun 11 21:09:57 big1 postfix/smtpd[8098]: ctable_locate: leave existing entry key [email protected]
Jun 11 21:09:57 big1 postfix/smtpd[8098]: maps_find: recipient_canonical_maps: [email protected]: not found

I am just using this to test it out:
[[email protected] postfix]# telnet localhost 25
Trying 127.0.0.1...
Connected to localhost.
Escape character is '^]'.
220 test1.super.com ESMTP Postfix
mail from:[email protected]
250 2.1.0 Ok
rcpt to:[email protected]
250 2.1.5 Ok
data
354 End data with <CR><LF>.<CR><LF>
This is a test of smtp to an external email.
.
250 2.0.0 Ok: queued as 8CF5914DB95
quit

How can you get Postfix to just pass along the email address and not check to see if it knows it or not? The email still goes to the right place but it does not look very professional..
Thanks


----------



## lensman3 (Oct 19, 2007)

Sendmail (not Postfix) has a "smart hosts" switch. In sendmail, the forward list is just forwarded on to my ISP which does the "real" lookup. 

Maybe Postfix has a "smarthost" switch? The following is from my sendmail.mc file

dnl # Uncomment and edit the following line if your outgoing mail needs to
dnl # be sent out through an external mail server:
dnl #
define(`SMART_HOST',`smtp.comcast.net')dnl

Hope this might help. Sorry I have no experience with postfix.

There use to be mail mirrors around that you test your email setup with. They would bundle all the sending email headers up and then mail them back to you so you could see the mistakes. The one I used would only accept about 15 lines in the message part (before the column 1 period.) It was very handy. You might look around to see if one still exists, but I think the spammers killed them.


----------



## roacha (Jun 13, 2008)

Hi Lensman3,
I actually tried sendmail tonight and get the same thing. I have this in my sendmail.mc.

define(`confAUTH_OPTIONS', `A')dnl
define(`confAUTH_MECHANISMS', `EXTERNAL GSSAPI DIGEST-MD5 CRAM-MD5 LOGIN PLAIN')dnl
TRUST_AUTH_MECH(`EXTERNAL GSSAPI DIGEST-MD5 CRAM-MD5 LOGIN PLAIN')dnl
FEATURE(`authinfo', `Hash -o /etc/mail/authinfo.db')dnl
define(`SMART_HOST', `smtp1.dnsmadeeasy.com')dnl


----------

